# Your Philosophy



## FreakFace (Jun 20, 2009)

I've heared everyone has there own philosophy. Anyone care to share theres


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

well, it's difficult because philosophy is a broad topic. do you mean philosophy as in our outlook on life?


----------



## Tycho (Jun 20, 2009)

Get out of my fucking way and don't talk to me.  :evil:


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 20, 2009)

The one that lets me validate my actions.


----------



## Myasa (Jun 20, 2009)

"If your pessimism gets other people down, it's because they know you're right", "Laughter is like the apples for psychologists", and "Einstein would roll over in his grave! Not only does God play dice, the dice are loaded."


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

"The first thing to understand is that you do not understand." 
-Soren Kierkegaard

I plague Myspace's philosophy forums. But my philosophy can be described by the above quote. I am that strange mix of existential and buddhist. I also believe in Merelogical nihilism with a mix of buddhist atomicism for describing everything around us.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 20, 2009)

"Shit happens".


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a very difficalt to explain philosophy for life. I'm not 100% sure on how it works thats why i'm currently writing a short essay on it to try organise my thoughts.
But two phrases that have always helped me in life:
"_Lacuna Pro Vis" - Words before Violence_
_Don't let the bastards grind you down. _
They have helped me through some difficalt times.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

LizardKing said:


> "Shit happens".



Yes. A well known Tennement of Buddhism.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm here to have as much fun as possible before I die.
No concept of afterlife for me!


----------



## Phase (Jun 20, 2009)

I look at everything from a percentage point of view. Everyone (and thing) has a certain percentage to being correct or even real given the evidence we have. Opinions and beliefs are taken out of the picture because that is not evidence. Hard facts are the only thing I take into consideration.

Every situation can be looked at with this.

My quote: "Nothing is 100% sure, just as nothing is 0% sure."


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

Good way of looking at it.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2009)

Some people need God, some people dont. Accept that and move on. And get as much craic in as possible because life is only great if you make the effort.


----------



## D Void (Jun 20, 2009)

As far as I'm conserned we have no evidence to prove 
or disprove the big G in the sky, so we can't make
judgments on unscientific ideas.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

secretfur said:


> Some people need God, some people dont. Accept that and move on. And get as much craic in as possible because life is only great if you make the effort.



Your sig is true. One of my Great-Grandfathers thought my dad was storing guns in his basement for when the pope decides to launch NWO.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jun 20, 2009)

"Persistence."

Just keep at it, eh?


----------



## ~secret~ (Jun 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Your sig is true. One of my Great-Grandfathers thought my dad was storing guns in his basement for when the pope decides to launch NWO.



Lol, popish Irishmen^^


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jun 20, 2009)

-Eat
-Sleep
-Mate

-If all else fails, whine about your problems on a forum board. Everyone gives a shit.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 20, 2009)

I'm very philosophical. I am a strong believer of karma and I see it as extremely relevant to my philosophy.

Some of my own favourite quotes. Some were actually written by me...

"You can't lose a race unless it's your race to lose."
"You don't have the heart for this? Let's do something else."
"I am not the next Fluke. I am not the next Blotch. I am not the next Adam Wan. I am never gonna be the next Fluke, Blotch, or Adam Wan. But I sure as hell am willing to try."


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

Live fast, live crazy, enjoy every second, and die happy.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> Live fast, live crazy, enjoy every second, and die happy.



PARTY HARD, AND CHUG ROBITUSSIN.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 20, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> PARTY HARD, AND CHUG ROBITUSSIN.



pretty much.


----------



## iBolt! (Jun 20, 2009)

"Do not OD on Nyquil."


----------



## Fenra (Jun 20, 2009)

Can pretty much sum it up in 2 points:

"pobodies nerfect"
"Just Smile!"


----------



## alicewater (Jun 20, 2009)

Sit down, shut up, and hold on tight.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 20, 2009)

Life's the longest thing you will ever experience but it goes by quick if you do nothing with it. People who say life is short are the ones still staring into the past afraid of what is inevitable.


----------



## Excitement! (Jun 20, 2009)

Play nice, basically.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 20, 2009)

Surprisingly, my ideas on aging, and life are already in a song:
Pink Floyd- Time

Ticking away the moments that make up a dull day
You fritter and waste the hours in an off hand way
Kicking around on a piece of ground in your home town
Waiting for someone or something to show you the way

Tired of lying in the sunshine staying home to watch the rain
You are young and life is long and there is time to kill today
And then one day you find ten years have got behind you
No one told you when to run, you missed the starting gun

And you run and you run to catch up with the sun, but its sinking
And racing around to come up behind you again
The sun is the same in the relative way, but youre older
Shorter of breath and one day closer to death

Every year is getting shorter, never seem to find the time
Plans that either come to naught or half a page of scribbled lines
Hanging on in quiet desperation is the english way
The time is gone, the song is over, thought Id something more to say

Home, home again
I like to be here when I can
And when I come home cold and tired
Its good to warm my bones beside the fire
Far away across the field
The tolling of the iron bell
Calls the faithful to their knees
To hear the softly spoken magic spells.


----------



## jagdwolf (Jun 21, 2009)

Life's a game, its not that you win or lose but that you play.

Play Hard,

that and trying to break the 3 rules of being an animal pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Kittsy (Jun 21, 2009)

-Religiously agnostic, morally utilitarian hedonistic.
-The feeling of certainty is never an accurate measure of actual certainty; no assumptions are infallible; practically speaking, assumptions are things one should be very careful of in general.
-Fundamentally, no one "deserves" anything- especially not pain/displeasure/etc.
-Almost anything can benefit greatly from analysis, study, thought, etc.
-Moderation in everything - including moderation.


----------



## Vintage (Jun 21, 2009)

-live hypocritically
-don't get stabbed
-gypsies are the enemy


----------



## Attaman (Jun 21, 2009)

Don't worry 'bout death:  If nothingness, no pain.  If eternity of pain / happiness, you'll go mad eventually.  If reincarnation, you'll forget this life and its worries anyways.  List goes on.

Instead, worry what you do before death:  Will people remember you?  Being known throughout the ages is true immortality, one that very few people will achieve.  Strive to set a name for yourself, but do not make it your life's goal.  Do not cast aside the simple pleasures in life to be forever known as the man / woman who lived their duty.


----------



## foxmusk (Jun 21, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Strive to set a name for yourself, but do not make it your life's goal.  Do not cast aside the simple pleasures in life to be forever known as the man / woman who lived their duty.



i'm not gonna lie...this really is making me rethink things about my life.


----------



## whoadamn (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't say I philosophize as much as look into the possibilities of what may occur post-inevitability... I must say it's a paramount task, and one that probably won't be fulfilled until my demise, but regardless, I still find myself attempting to piece together a rational answer.

The concept of God which has carried on for thousands of years, shared by groups which have remained completely isolated from eachother; the countless claims of supernatural experiences, interactions with real ghosts; the concept of Heaven and Hell traversing multiple religions and the many areas of existence of which science has yet to cover all lead me to wonder if there is the possibility of life after death. 

Many strange things have taken place within our observation, some of which could be taken relatively as incredible as post-mortem consciousness and we are only beginning to become aware of the forces which act away from our senses, who's to say that none of them relate to our state of mind after passing on?

I have no idea.


----------



## Mediteral_Hart (Jun 21, 2009)

Life is a joke. Death is the punchline. Wether or not you laugh at it is up to you.


----------



## Telnac (Jun 21, 2009)

In general: to seek the Truth, even if it's not what I expect.  That principle has led me to follow some rather interesting paths, some to their end.  Others... are paths I'm still on even if the manner I walk said paths isn't exactly typical.


----------



## Altera (Jun 21, 2009)

1. Treat others as they treat me
2. Except people in my way. Get the fuck out of my way.


----------



## moonchylde (Jun 21, 2009)

I have two mottos:

"Thou shalt not fear, thou shalt not forget, thou shalt not lose hope."

"Fuck you if you can't take a joke."


----------



## Seprakarius (Jun 21, 2009)

I examine my own thoughts and worldview a lot, so I have a good grasp on my philosophy. A few select things I hold to:

Always chase something.
Something can be gleaned from every experience or story, good or bad. Never forget or gloss over what you can choose not to.
Everyone is equal (and rarely of note) until they impact your life.
Judge individuals based upon how they affect your own life.
The vicarious is invaluable. The more views of the world you've experienced, the better you can grasp the whole.

...and several others. This doesn't touch on the cynical/farcical/realist side of things, either.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a few.

Namely 

1.) Treat everyone as I would like to be treated.

2.) Smile often!

3.) (in the immortal words of Katt WIlliams) "Life is too short to worry, live your motherfuckin' life."


----------



## Jack (Jun 21, 2009)

live and let live.

also one from a song- Live!
                                   Laugh!
                                          & Love!


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 22, 2009)

be excellent to one another


----------



## Sinister Exaggerator (Jun 22, 2009)

Stay out of the way!


----------



## kjmars63 (Jun 22, 2009)

People don't know how I live, because people don't know what life is.


----------



## Russ (Jun 22, 2009)

There is no such thing as inherent good and inherent evil. Just perceptions of it, defined by individual experiences and context.

I also follow the revered path of "shit happens".


----------



## silkeyn (Jun 22, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> "The first thing to understand is that you do not understand."
> -Soren Kierkegaard
> 
> I plague Myspace's philosophy forums. But my philosophy can be described by the above quote. I am that strange mix of existential and buddhist. I also believe in Merelogical nihilism with a mix of buddhist atomicism for describing everything around us.



Beautiful quote. Quotesnatch (it has been saved). I might just have to hunt you down (on myspace, of course XD).


----------



## silkeyn (Jun 22, 2009)

Quotesnatch (it has been saved).


----------



## silkeyn (Jun 22, 2009)

Attaman said:


> Don't worry 'bout death:  If nothingness, no pain.  If eternity of pain / happiness, you'll go mad eventually.  If reincarnation, you'll forget this life and its worries anyways.  List goes on.
> 
> Instead, worry what you do before death:  Will people remember you?  Being known throughout the ages is true immortality, one that very few people will achieve.  Strive to set a name for yourself, but do not make it your life's goal.  Do not cast aside the simple pleasures in life to be forever known as the man / woman who lived their duty.



Sadly, nobody is remembered forever. Nobody. Eventually the story will stop being passed down, and will fade into obscurity. It's only a matter of time, and time is a very patient killer.


----------



## makmakmob (Jun 22, 2009)

What is the point of your life if it brings you no good feeling?

Watch this space: I change at the drop of a hat.


----------



## the grey fox (Jun 22, 2009)

everyone dies eventualy, so have fun while you can. don't let others stop you being who you are and always do what feels right.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 22, 2009)

FourLetterWord said:


> be excellent to one another



I lol'd.  Nice Bill and Ted reference, and not a bad philosophy to boot.  
I much prefer "Hokey religions and ancient weapons are no substitute for a blaster by your side." The modern version being "Never bring a knife to a gun fight."  And the corollary being, "Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst."

Sic vis Pacem, parabellum!


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> The one that lets me validate my actions.



The thread should have ended after this.


----------



## BigPuppy_Stuart (Jun 22, 2009)

Cause as little unnecessary pain as possible.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 22, 2009)

Life is an illusion.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jun 22, 2009)

Midi Bear said:


> Life is an illusion.



Perhaps it is an illusion that life is an illusion.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 22, 2009)

Always question everything. Curiosity is the backbone of intelligence and discovery.


----------



## Kanye East (Jun 22, 2009)

A case of positionin' the feet in the shoes
you do you and I'm gonna do me
dont judge people too harshly


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jun 22, 2009)

to me Philosophy is a way of thinking of something in a differerent way.

such as what if the USA was more controlling. and such like that.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 22, 2009)

"If you're in a tough situation, grab it by the reigns and pull until it sees your way"

"Yesterday is history. tomorrow's a mystery. Today is a gift.  That is why it's called the present"

"Hope for the best, prepare for the worst."

_And if all else fails:_ 
"Any problem on Earth can be solved with the careful application of high explosives. The trick is not to be around when they go off. "  - Colonel Mertz von Quirnheim (Valkyrie)


----------



## Ratte (Jun 23, 2009)

"Life's a bitch and then you die."


----------



## pheonix (Jun 23, 2009)

Ratte said:


> "Life's a bitch and then you die."



So fuck the world and lets get high.


----------



## FoxPhantom (Jun 23, 2009)

life is not all in pink and rainbow's.

if you want to survive you'll have to give it everything you got, until you succed.
but wasting yourself with nothing but beer is a sad thing to do in one's life.


----------



## xiath (Jun 23, 2009)

"Be quick to listen, slow to speak, and slow to anger."

"Nothing ventured, nothing gained."

"The cake is a lie."


----------



## Rosenkreuz Kiyubi (Jun 23, 2009)

If someone tries to kill you, you try to kill them right back.

My ex has a pretty good one, too:
Live your life, or back off so the rest of us can.


----------



## Ramea (Jun 23, 2009)

It's your life, do what you want, be what you want. Just don't harm others while doing it.
"A rose by any other name would smell just as sweet." Romeo and Juliet- Shakespear


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

All are mere self indulgence... To all actions and all words of mans. Yet what will change? What do they hope to change? By not knowing the reasons to all that exist. What is it that you hope to grasp in this ephemereal world?


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> All are mere self indulgence... To all actions and all words of mans. Yet what will change? What do they hope to change? By not knowing the reasons to all that exist. What is it that you hope to grasp in this ephemereal world?



What play did you rip this cheesy line from?


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

> What play did you rip this cheesy line from?



I made it myself... I am a philosopher by the way.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 25, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> I made it myself... I am a philosopher by the way.



You know that using stylised language doesn't make you a philosopher, right? They talked like that because people talked like that in those times in the higher classes.

You could have just used simple words "Life doesn't have a point, get over it". It wouldn't make you look like a sad wannabe, especially since it doesn't even sound good (I mean, I don't know ye olde english, but it doesn't look gramatical even for that). 

Real philosophers stuff maybe sounded like pseudointellectual gibberish, but at least was catchy. And not so obvious.


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 25, 2009)

"All the world's a stage, and the men and women merely players. They have their exits and their entrances; and one man in his time plays many parts." - William Shakespeare

"Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime." - Lao Tzu

"If you chase two rabbits, you will lose them both." - Native American saying

"Meditation brings wisdom; lack of meditation leaves ignorance. Know well what leads you forward and what holds you back." - The Buddha

My philosophies are mixed. I have tons of other quotes too, but to prevent a mega post, I'll just use those ones.


----------



## Tolgron (Jun 25, 2009)

Someone's been playing Civilization 4, I see.


----------



## J-wolf (Jun 25, 2009)

Lifetime philosophies:
"Life is like a box of chocolates." -you know where I got this from
"Life sucks, and then you die. Deal with it."
"Rather than complain about your problems, try fixing them."
"When in doubt, use C4."
"It can always get much worse."

Running philosophies:
"Run fast, Win!" -My friend
"If you run faster, you'll do better." (No Shit Sherlock) -My track coach


----------



## Utsukushii (Jun 25, 2009)

Tolgron said:


> Someone's been playing Civilization 4, I see.



Why yes, yes I have. I could produce more quotes though, lol. But those ones are the perfect ones for my philosophy.


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

> Real philosophers stuff maybe sounded like pseudointellectual gibberish, but at least was catchy. And not so obvious.


 
Thanks, but I still think that way suits me better. It's more dramatic and poetic.


----------



## Malkheus (Jun 25, 2009)

> You know that using stylised language doesn't make you a philosopher, right? They talked like that because people talked like that in those times in the higher classes.


 
Yes I know, I just like the drama feelings they give. Of course I have the short one but it's not so peotic and do you know they talked like that is to show other that they are artistic and sophisicated bunch which differ from the peasant. Which I don't really care I just like the way of how they talked.


----------



## Tolgron (Jun 26, 2009)

"It is a far better thing, to be a pessimist and never dissapointed, than an optimist and always dissapointed." - Das ist Mich. ^^

Yeah, this is a sort of philosophy I've been following for a while now. Basically, the idea is that you should always assume the worst outcome of any situation, because if it comes true then you're not dissapointed.

In addition, when things go right, it's an even nicer surprise.

It also ties in a little with my enforced modesty philosophy: "It is better to be annoying by being too modest, than annoying by being too arrogant."


----------



## Zrcalo (Jun 26, 2009)

"has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"

that is it.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 27, 2009)

Malkheus said:


> Gibberish.





Malkheus said:


> Yes I know, I just like the drama feelings they give. Of course I have the short one but it's not so peotic and do you know they talked like that is to show other that they are artistic and sophisicated bunch which differ from the peasant. Which I don't really care I just like the way of how they talked.



Here's some samples from different time periods and traditions from all over the world, from members of different social classes.

http://www.peirce.org/writings/p107.html
http://academic.brooklyn.cuny.edu/core9/phalsall/texts/hsun-tse.html
http://classicliberal.tripod.com/locke/
http://www.bergen.edu/phr/121/NagarjunaGC.pdf
http://www.ditext.com/quine/quine.html 
http://classics.mit.edu/Plato/ion.html
http://classics.mit.edu/Epictetus/epicench.html
http://www.marxists.org/reference/archive/sartre/works/exist/sartre.htm 

Amongst other major differences (i.e. they make arguments, respond to other thinkers and issues in their traditions), none of them sound anything like what you wrote (with these translators, where applicable).




Zrcalo said:


> "has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?"
> 
> that is it.



You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.

I decided to use even go want to do look more like before it was cool to use even go want to do look more like. I have even really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like, that I stopped doing look more like a long time ago, and now I just use even go want to do look more like with scissors, a box set of Kenan & Kel on DVD, a 4 gigabyte SD card, and a frayed ethernet cable.

I hope this is really been far to do more answers for you to even go want.


----------



## Xipoid (Jun 27, 2009)

Surgat said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.
> 
> I decided to use even go want to do look more like before it was cool to use even go want to do look more like. I have even really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like, that I stopped doing look more like a long time ago, and now I just use even go want to do look more like with scissors, a box set of Kenan & Kel on DVD, a 4 gigabyte SD card, and a frayed ethernet cable.
> 
> I hope this is really been far to do more answers for you to even go want.




What the fuck are you talking about


----------



## Thatch (Jun 27, 2009)

Surgat said:


> You've got to be kidding me. I've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It's just common sense.
> 
> I decided to use even go want to do look more like before it was cool to use even go want to do look more like. I have even really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like, that I stopped doing look more like a long time ago, and now I just use even go want to do look more like with scissors, a box set of Kenan & Kel on DVD, a 4 gigabyte SD card, and a frayed ethernet cable.
> 
> I hope this is really been far to do more answers for you to even go want.



Now now, Surgat, no need for such harsh words. You're a mod, you're supposed to be a rolemodel.


----------



## Surgat (Jun 27, 2009)

Xipoid said:


> What the fuck are you talking about



It was one of the funnier responses to that question/meme in Zrcalo's post.
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090329040111AAlx7sI
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Ha...e_even_go_want_to_do_look_more_like?#Response

Maybe it was a little too obscure to reference.


----------



## Sparticle (Jul 2, 2009)

Usually im an atheist and just believe in modern physics.
But on a good day i might believe in the holographic universe.
For anyone who doesn't mind a bit of reading its here http://www.earthportals.com/hologram.html


----------



## ChrisPanda (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry to repeat but "Shit Happens" also
When the going gets tough - go the distance
when the heat is on - make lemonade
and when life gives you lemons --- FUCK THEIR SHIT UP


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ys6THMVacCg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBWpQplyFow

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7OUBvQOr7s


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2009)

yes i do have my own philosophy, and part of it is not putting it out there for ridicule =p


----------



## obliquebetty (Jul 10, 2009)

I live by a bob dylan quote.
"all I can do is be me, whoever that is."
not so much a philosophy, I guess, but it's how I think..?


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 10, 2009)

Can't win; don't try. Fuck you all. etc....


----------



## blackfuredfox (Jul 10, 2009)

"one can never tell the future, so be prepared to blow its freakin head off."
"STAY PREPARED, STAY ALERT, STAY ALIVE."
there, live by that and you should survive most anyting.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 10, 2009)

posted by snowfox


> Can't win; don't try. Fuck you all. etc....


Damn, glad i dont agree with that...id be so horribly eeeemmo


----------



## theLight (Jul 10, 2009)

Edit for personal security.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 10, 2009)

obliquebetty said:


> I live by a bob dylan quote.
> "all I can do is be me, whoever that is."
> not so much a philosophy, I guess, but it's how I think..?



"You dont need a weatherman to know which way the wind blows."

Another Bob Dylan quote.


----------



## Keirel (Jul 10, 2009)

â€œShape the whole not the individualâ€ also â€œshit happens people die and the wheels on the bus go round and roundâ€


----------



## Liam (Jul 10, 2009)

Life sucks.  So what?


----------



## foxmusk (Jul 10, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> Life sucks.  So what?



dear diary...


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

My sig pretty much summarizes it.
Well, aside from the quotes and the YouTube link. You know what I mean.


----------



## Isen (Jul 11, 2009)

That's a good song and _The Moon and Antarctica_ is a great album.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Isen said:


> That's a good song and _The Moon and Antarctica_ is a great album.


Yes. Even though it's completely unrelated to my philosophy, which is contained in the centered text.


----------



## Isen (Jul 11, 2009)

Just sayin'.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 11, 2009)

My philosophy is based on reason and the search for truth. As such I recognize the invalidity of the theories of the existence of deities and the existence of an afterlife. I have never heard a valid argument for either, and so I have no reason to believe them. In other words, I am what most people would call an Atheist. I think that my core philosophy is basically a scientific approach to thought and the search for truth. Any proposition that is valid must stand up to scrutiny. If it can't cut it, develop a better philosophy and move on. We are the only known species with conscious thought, and we need to use this precious tool to improve ourselves and the world around us. The only real sin is not thinking.


----------



## Melo (Jul 11, 2009)

I've found philosophy tends to often work in more than one way. It's often interchangeable or more appropriate when applied to a given aspect of life. Being alone, for example, I think can be a healthy time of peace and contemplation or a total lack of companionship. I was into it for a short time, but the more I got into it, the more monotonous it became. I just got tired of reading opinion after opinion, not that they should be totally overlooked.

In a nutshell, I guess my personal philosophy burns down to a mixture of empathy, compassion, and honestly towards other people. If every person in the world treated me the same way I'd want to be treated, it'd probably be a borderline utopia. Can't offer any epic, signature worthy quotes unfortunately.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> My philosophy is based on reason and the search for truth. As such I recognize the invalidity of the theories of the existence of deities and the existence of an afterlife. I have never heard a valid argument for either, and so I have no reason to believe them. In other words, I am what most people would call an Atheist. I think that my core philosophy is basically a scientific approach to thought and the search for truth. Any proposition that is valid must stand up to scrutiny. If it can't cut it, develop a better philosophy and move on. We are the only known species with conscious thought, and we need to use this precious tool to improve ourselves and the world around us. The only real sin is not thinking.



Reason and the search for truth? Reason is a perception. It is a way to view and deal with situations. Worse yet, Reason is typically viewed as something objective. Do you believe in objectivity?


----------



## gigglingHyena (Jul 11, 2009)

*No sense in running,
Death is coming.*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Reason and the search for truth? Reason is a perception. It is a way to view and deal with situations. Worse yet, Reason is typically viewed as something objective. Do you believe in objectivity?


Are you a weapon of mass deconstruction, or just high? I still can't tell.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Are you a weapon of mass deconstruction, or just high? I still can't tell.



No. I am an angsty teenager who reads to much Heidegger and Sartre, and listens to pseudo-intellectual bands such as Radiohead, Bjork, and Modest Mouse.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> No. I am an angsty teenager who reads to much Heidegger and Sartre, and listens to pseudo-intellectual bands such as Radiohead, Bjork, and Modest Mouse.


Screw you, Radiohead and Modest Mouse are awesome


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

My philosophy is simple. Question everything.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> My philosophy is simple. Question everything.


But if you do that, is the question still a question?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Screw you, Radiohead and Modest Mouse are awesome



Indeed. And there is a difference between drugs and a schizoid personality.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Indeed. And there is a difference between drugs and a schizoid personality.


Yes. One term isn't psych jargon


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But if you do that, is the question still a question?


It depends on if there's a definitive answer, I guess.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> It depends on if there's a definitive answer, I guess.


Tut! Guessing, my dear, is crippling to the logical faculties of the brain. It's a wretched and lazy habit for those who seek answers to fall into.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Tut! Guessing, my dear, is crippling to the logical faculties of the brain. It's a wretched and lazy habit for those who seek answers to fall into.


I'm lazy, so I don't see the problem :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> I'm lazy, so I don't see the problem :V


Why ask a question if you're too lazy to verify the answer?


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> Why ask a question if you're too lazy to verify the answer?


Because half the fun is asking the question at all. :3


----------



## Thatch (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But if you do that, is the question still a question?



Rethorical.



Shenzebo said:


> Because half the fun is asking the question at all. :3



I agree. x3

Qui rogat, non errat. Just looks like an idiot sometimes :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 11, 2009)

My philosophy: "Normality should never be sought"


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Because half the fun is asking the question at all. :3


But by not caring about the answer, you deprive yourself of the rest of the fun


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> But by not caring about the answer, you deprive yourself of the rest of the fun


Then I guess the only solution is to kill myself stop being lazy :V


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Then I guess the only solution is to kill myself stop being lazy :V


Just as long as you _stay alive_ while and after you stop being lazy, yes. Yes it is.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Then I guess the only solution is to kill myself stop being lazy :V



The best way is to probably start small, from one question. Maybe like "Is sex as good as they say?". I'll happily help you out with that x3


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> The best way is to probably start small, from one question. Maybe like "Is sex as good as they say?". I'll happily help you out with that x3


But you are from across the Atlantic :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 11, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> But you are from across the Atlantic :V



I'm working on it :C
Stupid plane tickets and stupid visas and stupid exchange rates ;/


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 11, 2009)

szopaw said:


> The best way is to probably start small, from one question. Maybe like "Is sex as good as they say?". I'll happily help you out with that x3


That's a trick question.
It might be as good as they say, depending on what they tell you, but it's usually not good in the same way.

Then again, I'm the kind of girl who gauges the quality based on how sore I am the next morning :V


----------



## Thatch (Jul 11, 2009)

Satan Q. Jones said:


> That's a trick question.
> It might be as good as they say, depending on what they tell you, but it's usually not good in the same way.
> 
> Then again, I'm the kind of girl who gauges the quality based on how sore I am the next morning :V



Truth is like an ass, each has their own.

My answers will be as I deem them to be.


----------



## Deleted member 19863 (Jul 11, 2009)

Life is not like a computer where you can simple "ctrl-z" situations.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 11, 2009)

jesusfish2007 said:


> Reason and the search for truth? Reason is a perception. It is a way to view and deal with situations. Worse yet, Reason is typically viewed as something objective. Do you believe in objectivity?




"What is real? How do you define real? If you're talking about what you can hear, what you can smell, taste and feel then real is simply electrical signals interpreted by your brain."-Morpheus.



jesusfish2007 said:


> Worse yet, Reason is typically viewed as something objective.



Nothing is completely objective. Ever hear of the Observer effect?



jesusfish2007 said:


> Do you believe in objectivity?



Well that depends. Do you believe in useless bullshit questions? Or do you have any sort of point whatsoever? Are you saying that we should all just not bother sorting the truth out from all the crap in the world, imperfect as our analysis is, and we should just all sit down and wank until we die? Just because we might not ever "get" the whole truth of things, whatever the subject may be, doen't mean we shouldn't try to find it.

*SUPAR EPIC PHILOSOPHY FAIL.*


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 12, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> Well that depends. Do you believe in useless bullshit questions? Or do you have any sort of point whatsoever? Are you saying that we should all just not bother sorting the truth out from all the crap in the world, imperfect as our analysis is, and we should just all sit down and wank until we die? Just because we might not ever "get" the whole truth of things, whatever the subject may be, doen't mean we shouldn't try to find it.
> 
> *SUPAR EPIC PHILOSOPHY FAIL.*


I think I like you. I need to check for prior interactions before I say for sure, though.


----------



## Superfoxy (Jul 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> I think I like you. I need to check for prior interactions before I say for sure, though.



Aww, thank you. :mrgreen: So nice.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

The Superfoxy Genius said:


> we should just all sit down and wank until we die



Now that is an appealing idea.


----------



## ToddTheFox (Jul 12, 2009)

I live moment to moment. I don't have guidelines, I just weigh options as I am presented with them.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> Now that is an appealing idea.


It works better for guys.
I could be wrong, but I don't think we can shoot blood from doing it too much.
...you people are sick, by the way. Unless you're using belts or other items likely to induce death, that is. It would take too long otherwise.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> It works better for guys.
> I could be wrong, but I don't think we can shoot blood from doing it too much.
> ...you people are sick, by the way. Unless you're using belts or other items likely to induce death, that is. It would take too long otherwise.



I was thinking more of a wanking till we die of old age, not from bleeding out from the penis, but hey, lulz is lulz. It's not as if life has a point either way. A Darwin Award is an achievement too.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Jul 12, 2009)

szopaw said:


> I was thinking more of a wanking till we die of old age, not from bleeding out from the penis, but hey, lulz is lulz. It's not as if life has a point either way. A Darwin Award is an achievement too.


Yeah, you'd bleed out or render yourself permanently impotent before a month passed


----------



## Thatch (Jul 12, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> Yeah, you'd bleed out or render yourself permanently impotent before a month passed



I'm eager to disagree. Seriously.


----------



## KaiFox (Jul 12, 2009)

Come, Destroy, Drink, Thrash, Mosh, Smoke, and Leave.  Life's a party in hiding; you need to go where that life is happening.


----------

